# Frage zu IP-Telekom und Fritzbox 3270



## emschroe (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ihr 

Ich bin gerade umgezogen und habe jetzt von der Telekom einen IP-Anschluss.
Also stelle ich gestern fest, dass mein analoges Telefon ausgetauscht werden muss.

Jetzt hab ich aber wenig Ahnung von der Sache und weiß noch nichtmal, ob meine Fritzbox 3270 das so richtig kann alles.
Durch googlen habe ich schon die Firmware aktualisiert und die Fon-Funktion eingeschaltet, die Rufnummern eingetragen und so weiter.

Es hapert einfach bei meinem Telefon: analog funktioniert ja nicht mit VoIP, bin schonmal mit dem Kabel in die Fritzbox gegangen, das brachte aber natürlich nichts...

Meine Frage wäre jetzt einfach, weil ich auch gelesen habe, dass die 3270 nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sei für VoIP, was ich am besten mache? Ich möchte nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben 

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Decrypter (12. Dezember 2012)

Die 3270 kann kein VoIP/NGN !
Damit ist es allenfalls möglich, mit einem Smartphone, welches SIP unterstützt, per WLAN zu telefonieren. Die SIP zugangsdaten sind dann im Smartphone einzutragen.

Du brauchst, wenn es eine FritzBox sein muß, mindestens eine 7270 oder 7390 bzw wenn ein analoger Ausgang reicht, eine 7360.
Alternativ gibt es antürlich auch von der Telekom entsprechende Speedports, die VoIP fähig sind. nachteil ist dann aber, das die geräte aufgrund der sehr spartanischen Firmware bei weitem nicht so leistungsfähig sind wie die entsprechenden AVM Geräte.


----------



## emschroe (12. Dezember 2012)

Also eintragen kann man da schon die Nummern und so weiter 
Habe diese Fritz App Fon mal auf meinem Handy probiert grad, scheint zu klappen, ist aber manchmal abgehackt.

Es muss keine Fritzbox sein, ich möchte das ganze nur zum Laufen bekommen. Also ein VoIP-Telefon (welches?) kaufen und einen Router wie z.B. die Fritzbox, die du genannt hast oder einen von der Telekom mieten?


----------



## Decrypter (12. Dezember 2012)

Dann möcht ich mal wissen, wo du dort dein Telefon anschließen willst......
Die 3270 hat 4 LAN Anschlüsse, 1 USB und eben den DSL Anschluss auf der Rückseite.

Die 3270 unterstützt keine Telefoniefunktionen. Sie ermöglicht nur, das man ein Smartphone/IPhone per WLAN einbinden kann.

Du brauchst kein VOIP fähiges Telefon. Jeder Router, der VoIP/NGN unterstützt, hat zumindest 2 Analoge TAE oder RJ45 Anschlüsse am Gerät. Dort kann man jedes analoge Telefon einstecken. Die Zugangsdaten, die du von der Telekom bekommen hast, sind dann in dem Router einzutragen. Und ob du eine FritzBox haben möchtest oder mit den entsprechenden Mietgeräten der Telekom zufrieden bist, kannst nur du beantworten. Die Mietgeräte haben den Vorteil, das du im Falle eines Defektes, den nicht du zu verantworten hast, kostenlosen Ersatz bekommst.


----------



## SolidLiquid (19. Dezember 2012)

Mietgeräte haben aber auch einen gravierenden Nachteil. Man darf keine Firmwareupdates aufspielen, es sei denn sie kommen direkt vom Anbieter. Ich habe mir damals bei meinem ersten eigenen Internetanschluss eine Fritzbox gekauft (die fritzbox 6360). Ob man mit der auch mittels IP-Telefon telefonieren kann, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Während meines Studiums habe ich in einem Wahlpflichtmodul einen virtuellen Telefonieserver  aufgesetzt, der immernoch läuft^^ (hier mehr infos ). Über diesen kann ich mich mit meinen ehemaligen Kommilitonen kostenfrei telefonieren (auch übers smartphone)  War alles komplett auf OpenSource gesetzt (asterisk) und die clients ebenfalls (u.a. in Suse integriert). Voip Telefone haben auch wunderbar darüber kommuniziert


----------

